
Ask HN: How would you use technology to stop an armyworm outbreak? - andromedaworld
Looking for ideas. There&#x27;s an outbreak in Africa and farmers could lose up to 50% of their produce. This will lead to an acute food shortage.<p>CRISPR related ideas are welcome too.
======
gus_massa
Wikipedia link for the lazy
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/African_armyworm](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/African_armyworm)

------
anonlastname
The obvious thing to do:

[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MYBamOW7YFc](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MYBamOW7YFc)

Good luck with that.

